# Help with 5.1 speakers position in double height apartment



## azeós (May 26, 2014)

First of all, thanks for let me be part of this community. As you see, I'm a new user, but I check this forum almost every time I need some information.

Well, as to what brings me here, I need a help on defining my 5.1 speakers position. Actually, it is a 7.1, but I barely have movies with 7.1 audio. So I think I'll just build a 5.1 system (but I hear advice on that).

Equipment: HTIB Onkyo HT-S5100 + LG 47" 47LN5700
Apartment:

























Basically it is a rectangle of 12.8ft X 11.15ft (3.9m X 3.4m). The ceiling of the first floor has a height of 7.5ft (2.3m), the total height of the apartment is 15.4ft (4.7m).

The problem with the wall of the TV, is that there is no space for the front speakers. Their dimensions are 6.3"(w) x 7.8"(d) x 15.3"(h) (16x20x39cm). So I'm thinking on mounting them on the first floor hallway, but they will be 2.6ft (80cm) ahead of the TV and I don't know if that's a problem.

The back of the couch will be almost against the window, so the rear speakers will be barely behind it. I have no clue of where I can place the sub, I just placed it next to the sofa because is the only spot where it won't bother.

And what about the TV mounting height? I read that the center of the TV must be at eye level, is that correct? In the picture it is a little too high.
Just in case you are wondering why not use the fireplace wall for the TV, is because I will break that wall and build my working desktop.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance, azeós.

PS: I leave an album with more photos for reference if it helps: http://imgur.com/a/eo316 (sorry for low quality pictures).


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I think your front three are fine. Speakers forward of the tv are fine. I would go with the center channel above.

If you can't move the couch forward a couple feet, I would move the surrounds to the sides, if possible.

-Vann


----------



## azeós (May 26, 2014)

@Vann: Great, so Left, Right, and Center above and forward of the TV. As for the surrounds, if I can't move the couch, you say to mount the Rs into the fireplace wall and the Ls into the second floor balcony instead of the window wall? I could totally do that, as a mater of fact, that was where I thought to mount them if I go for a 7.1 system.

I'll need to tilt down all of them to the listener position? or just the front ones?

Thanks, I really appreciate your response.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, I would mount the surrounds on the side so it's easier to tilt them down towards the listening position. My preference is to have all the speakers tilted towards the listening position. 

In this case you are making a good decision with a 5.1 system over the 7.1 because you're couch is too close to the back wall to utilize the back surrounds properly. 

With the subwoofer, you may find that it is too easy to identify its location when it is sitting right next to you. By that I mean it may feel like the bass is coming from beside you instead of from the movie/music. That was my experience with a similar setup anyway (single sub next to couch). 

Of course, most often the best location for a subwoofer is not in the most aesthetically pleasing location. Give it a try though it might be ok. It looks like there are some possible alternate locations up front or along a side wall if your chosen location doesn't work out so well.


----------



## azeós (May 26, 2014)

@vann: I'll take all of your recommendations.
As for the sub, then I'll make the installation once the speakers are in place so I can play a little with the position.

Thanks and I'll post some pictures when everything is installed.


----------

